# PEN WORLD SUB. ONLY ONE WEEK LEFT! - special subsc



## PatLawson (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm going to re-post the message from Rich K. about the great offer for penmaking groups from Pen World magazine. This subscription offer expires on March 15, so there is just ONE WEEK LEFT for group members to take advantage of it!
Pat L.

&gt;&gt;The publishers are making 2 very generous offers: Members of the Penmakers' Guild, Penturners on Yahoo, or the IAP can get the current issue for only $5 if they can't find it locally, or they can subscribe for $25 for a year, instead of the normal $42/year. Details below!

I am not associated with the magazine, I am just passing along their offer to this group. I have been a subscriber for a couple of years, and look forward to every issue, for ideas, or just enjoyable browsing.
Regards,
Rich &lt;&lt;

Here's a link to the offer:.
http://www.penturners.org/temp/PWI_Offer.pdf


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Pat!!  I made the phone call this afternoon.


----------



## Bob A (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah thanks Pat, I think.[]  I resisted after reading the first post but broke down yesterday and ordered after seeing your post.


----------



## woodpens (Mar 8, 2006)

I just about procrastinated too long! Thanks for the reminder, Pat.


----------

